# Peeked out the bathroom window....



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

This made my day! This neighbor boy has tried for the longest time to make friends with Knuckles... he got lucky today. :wub: Knuckles found a new playmate! (we know the neighbors very well... Knuckles has been on the other side of the fence in their yard before, so this isn't just a strange kid leaning over the fence...) 




























I put this in the brags because of Knuckles past fear of people. It just warmed my heart to see him interact this way... and whats even better... Knuckles doesn't GIVE the ball to anyone, he drops it a few feet away from you. We've been trying to get him to GIVE the ball with very little success. He had to actually give the ball to the boy to play, so this was huge for him.

I had to stop with the pictures though... Knuckles kept hearing the camera go off even though I had the zoom lens. LOL


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations: Great job Knuckles!!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Aww that's great to hear , congratulations Knuckles 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats Knuckles, one can never have too many friends.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great job Knuckles!


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I am so proud of him... I'm still beaming! He has grown into such a good boy... so very few behavior problems, I mean none really. I don't Knuckle-proof the house when I leave and he has free run of the house, he can be in the front yard with us, unleashed, and another dog can walk by and he just watches. (he's still reactive/anxious on leash though... weirdo) He is so close to perfect it scares me!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

that's awesome!!!! Good boy Knuckles!


----------

